# D7000 battery grip acting weird.



## brianhuangbh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I recently got a Meike MK-D7000 battery grip for my D7k and I've just noticed something weird. I had my camera set to use the MB-D11 (grip) battery first (D14), but they are equally drained. Also, in the battery type (D13) menu, it doesn't give me an option to use the EN-EL15 batteries that I have in the grip. It gives me the 3 AA options, and that's it.
I took a couple pictures for you guys to see if this is normal or not. I also have no idea why it's draining both my batteries that quickly after taken less than 1000 shots...
Do note that both batteries are brand new genuine EN-EL15 batteries both charged fully with the Nikon charger and both are used at the same time. Neither of them have been charged or out of the grip/camera since then.

http://i.imgur.com/URZVH.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/dDeXJ.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## edddial (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like to test mine but my D7000 is still at Nikon Malaysia HQ.
In my opinion it should give the option EN-EL15 battery for MB-D11 battery type. The indicator showed that both are new battery. Have you tried to contact Nikon? 

Try to change the battery type of MD-D11 while the MB-D11 is not connected to D7000. I think you need to set the battery type before attaching the battery grip.


----------



## emoxley (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably won't do any good to contact Nikon, since it's a third party grip.
Stuff like this is why I'll get the real Nikon MB-D11 grip, when I can. Hopefully by November.
Good luck!


----------



## brianhuangbh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm. I took the battery grip off and I'm still not getting the EN-EL15 battery option in the menu.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 26, 2011)

So you have two EN-EL15 batts, one in the cam and one in the grip?

Or do you have one EN-EL15 in the cam and AAs in the grip?


----------



## brianhuangbh (Aug 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> So you have two EN-EL15 batts, one in the cam and one in the grip?
> 
> Or do you have one EN-EL15 in the cam and AAs in the grip?



Yep, both batteries are Nikon EN-EL15 batteries. I don't use AA batteries.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd just pull both batteries out, and leave the grip off the body overnight.  Then reinstall & reassemble to see if that salves the problem.


----------



## emoxley (Aug 26, 2011)

Isn't there a way to reset the camera? Should say in the manual.
Since it still does it with the grip off, you can try to contact Nikon about it. Just don't mention the third party grip.........
Good luck.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 26, 2011)

You can reset many of the menu's, but I don't think there's a "Reset everything to factory settings".


----------



## rocdoc (Aug 26, 2011)

There seems to be something about third party grips. I had a Zeikos third party grip for my D90, worked great (also has excellent reviews) and one day it discharged both batteries completely and abruptly. I have seen several threads on very similar situations. Is it possible that these things cause a short circuit in the battery compartment??


----------



## brianhuangbh (Aug 27, 2011)

rocdoc said:


> There seems to be something about third party grips. I had a Zeikos third party grip for my D90, worked great (also has excellent reviews) and one day it discharged both batteries completely and abruptly. I have seen several threads on very similar situations. Is it possible that these things cause a short circuit in the battery compartment??


Hmm...That might be the problem. Since I've posted this thread, about 4% was shaved off the battery, and I didn't use my camera at all. It was off.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 27, 2011)

FWIW, my D7k doesn't show any EN-EL15 battery option under d13 for the grip either.  It shows my 3 AA options, Alkaline, Ni-HM and Lithium.

My guess is because of the electronics in the OEM battery, the camera will sense it automatically. What it cannot sense is why type of AA battery you may have otherwise installed.  It needs to know this because the different types have different discharge rates.


----------



## edddial (Sep 10, 2011)

Actually there is no need to adjust the MD-D11 Battery type when you're using EN-EL15 battery in it. It's also stated in the User Manual page 220. When using other battery type then you need to select/match the battery, i.e. LR6 (AA alkaline) or HR6 (AA Ni-MH) or FR6 (AA Lithium).


----------

